# New to Live plants. help?



## Corrine (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi,
I would like to add some life plants to my tarantulas enclosure. At the moment all three have plastic plants. I recently purchased two different kinds of succulent and some mint and oregano plant. I was thinking about trying those out in my terrariums. But I am unsure if these plants are safe for my tarantulas. I just want to be sure befor i plant them.
I have:
Texas brown tarantula 
skeleton tarantula 
Goliath birdeater
Plants:
Succulents
Greek oregano
Mint


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 22, 2017)

I can't comment on safety to the tarantulas.  I can however comment on the plants.  Succulents and herbs both like full sun.  Mint can take some shade but need plenty of light.

That means that to keep your plants alive in the enclosures you will be blasting your Ts with way too much light.  Give the Ts the proper amount of light they prefer and the plants will die rather quickly.

Plus a large spider like a T stirmi will crush the plants as it walks around.  I'm not sure if the essential oils it releases as it crushes mint is an issue or not.

There are some plants that do work for this apparently, but I haven't been successful with it yet.  I'm sure someone will chime in with proper plant suggestions.

Good luck! I want an A. Hentzi and T stirmi too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucashank (Apr 22, 2017)

I would recommend pothos and maybe a spider plant. Both do very well as houseplants, and I'm not sure I can say the same about the succulents or the mint.

Considering you have _Theraphosa _and _Ephebopus_, the succulents would likely do poorly even if given sufficient lighting because of the humidity requirements of those two genus. But, with those two I just 
mentioned, the pothos and spider plant could do fine, most likely in their enclosures.

I wouldn't see any harm in planting a succulent with the "Texas brown tarantula", but I'm not sure how well it would do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

